# Batman Arkham City PC Thread



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Welcome to the Batman Arkham City PC Discussion Thread​*
Batman Arkham City PC Features

-Tesselation
-DX11 
-Nvidia PhysX​
Batman Arkham City for PC was released today and can be had for $40 on Steam if you have Arkham Asylum already in your library. 

I made this thread because I didn't see any thread already made about this game. I feel this game diserves special attention and a healthy discussion, because Rocksteady gave PC version some benefits that most games right now(other then Battlefield 3 really) do not have. 

I have been playing this game for the last hour, and I definitely give props to Rocksteady this game is great on the PC. Tesselation, DX11 lighting and other features, and Nvidia PhysX that actually work. Everything looks great and the tesselation features add a lot to the Arkham City World; not to mention it hads some great texture features to Cat Women . Overall, i love Arkham Asylum but i think i will love this iteration even more. I love the way these games capture the character we know as BATMAN! Great work RockSteady.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm going to pick this up as soon as I can afford it.  I'm too busy with Skyrim at the moment.  I loved Arkham Asylum, and Mark Hammill as the Joker is absolutely brilliant.

I've heard a lot of really good things about this game from my friends.


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm hopefully going to pick this up tomorrow after I finish some work on my car.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 23, 2011)

One thing that needs to be done is new drivers for the game. I have noticed really bad microstutter to the point it freezes for a split second. Not bad, but new drivers from atleast Nvidia would probably help. I love the tesselation and what tesselation can really do to a game. Can make it much more immersive, and gives everything more character. Just great, even if people hate nvidia for promoting it so much, you cannot deny that it offers more to the game environment and characters


----------



## RevengE (Nov 23, 2011)

Awesome game so far.. needs a patch. DX11 runs like shit, I have to run it in DX9 for now. Catwoman's Whip makes me hot.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 23, 2011)

RevengE said:


> Awesome game so far.. needs a patch. DX11 runs like shit, I have to run it in DX9 for now. Catwoman's Whip makes me hot.



Cat women's body gives me a stiffy in the first scene of her haha! Its not to bad. a little stuttery


----------



## mav2000 (Nov 23, 2011)

Bought the physical verion, hopefully it reaches me sooooon.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2011)

Played about an hour on a 6950 2GB, with 11.11 drivers. Gonna try the hotfix NAOW. :shadedshu Was hard to stop playing.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 23, 2011)

anyone seen a benchmark mode ?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2011)

Yep, it's got one.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yep, it's got one.



agreed

Best part of the game is how fluid the combat and fighting system is.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> anyone seen a benchmark mode ?


START:





FINISH:






Kinda broken on AMD cards ATM. Seems locked to 60FPS max, too. Takes about 90 seconds, 6 different areas, maybe?


----------



## theubersmurf (Nov 23, 2011)

Been playing since yesterday, or well, I'm headed off to visit my brother until the 28th, so I just got my toes wet in the game really. But I'm sort of ok with that, AMD needs to put out a better driver than 11.11a, there are parts that are awful framerate-wise, and hopefully they'll have a good 11.11x driver. My 6850 is getting, according to the benchmark, 30max, 25avg, and 5min......which is killing me. Somehow I doubt they'll get a good driver out the door for the game by the time I return, but that's not the only problem, the other problem is that it's a port, I think the game needs to be optimized better for PC to start with, Not just the driver layer.

Luckily, somehow, my massive framerate drops have been limited to a few instances, none of which were in the midst of massive action, so it's sort of been okay, but the 16  gig download took way too long with Valve's servers so heavily hit.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 23, 2011)

theubersmurf said:


> Been playing since yesterday, or well, I'm headed off to visit my brother until the 28th, so I just got my toes wet in the game really. But I'm sort of ok with that, AMD needs to put out a better driver than 11.11a, there are parts that are awful framerate-wise, and hopefully they'll have a good 11.11x driver. My 6850 is getting, according to the benchmark, 30max, 25avg, and 5min......which is killing me. Somehow I doubt they'll get a good driver out the door for the game by the time I return, but that's not the only problem, the other problem is that it's a port, I think the game needs to be optimized better for PC to start with, Not just the driver layer.
> 
> Luckily, somehow, my massive framerate drops have been limited to a few instances, none of which were in the midst of massive action, so it's sort of been okay, but the 16  gig download took way too long with Valve's servers so heavily hit.



yeah i get the same frame rate drops as you. Its either game doesnt run to well in DX11 or its card drivers


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yeah i get the same frame rate drops as you. Its either game doesnt run to well in DX11 or its card drivers



Actually, I'll jsut step out and say that the "TWIMTBP" programm is i nfull effect, and for this Batman game, like it's predecessor, "TWIMTBP" is on nVidia cards.



And liek it's predecessor, AA is broken on AMD cards, as you can see in the screenshots I posted above.

I'm mad, becuase that's just not gonna stop me from playing the game, but it is going to taint my playing experience.


I hate you, nVidia, and your Piss-X and "TWIMTBP" program!!!

"TWIMTBP" is how I wish, not how your money chooses.






Should have bought a console version.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Actually, I'll jsut step out and say that the "TWIMTBP" programm is i nfull effect, and for this Batman game, like it's predecessor, "TWIMTBP" is on nVidia cards.
> 
> 
> 
> And liek it's predecessor, AA is broken on AMD cards, as you can see in the screenshots I posted above.



this game is the main reason why i didnt get a hd6950 a few months ago haha


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Nov 23, 2011)

I still haven't beat Arkham Asylum. Maybe by the time I get around to doing that, they will have the AMD issues fixed and the game will be on sale.


----------



## erocker (Nov 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> And liek it's predecessor, AA is broken on AMD cards, as you can see in the screenshots I posted above.



Since AA works with Arkham Asylum now, it shouldn't be too hard getting it working with Arkham City. I'm picking this up tonight and I'll see what I can do. I assume they're using the same Unreal engine? As far as DX11 goes, I wonder if there is a giant underground tesselated ocean (or something like it) in this game like Crysis 2?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> Since AA works with Arkham Asylum now, it shouldn't be too hard getting it working with Arkham City. I'm picking this up tonight and I'll see what I can do. I assume they're using the same Unreal engine? As far as DX11 goes, I wonder if there is a giant underground tesselated ocean (or something like it) in this game like Crysis 2?



Yeah, engine seems to be primarily the same, with some updates.



As to the AA thing, jsut look at the "Gotham Monorail" sign in the second image above, and try telling me AA is working...

It took AMD how long to get Asylum working?

As to Tesselation, I disabled it via CCC. That's not what is causing the poor performance, unfortunately, as that's easy to fix.

SLowdowns happen due to what seems to be testure streaming from the CPU? Once you get the game and see when it pauses/slows, you'll understand, i think. My 6770 pauses at the same exact times as my 6950, so it's not a real problem, just coding, IMHO.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> Since AA works with Arkham Asylum now, it shouldn't be too hard getting it working with Arkham City. I'm picking this up tonight and I'll see what I can do. I assume they're using the same Unreal engine? As far as DX11 goes, I wonder if there is a giant underground tesselated ocean (or something like it) in this game like Crysis 2?



this wasnt made by Crytek. And it seems that tesselation is only on the right things. It looks great and works well. I doubt Rocksteady would go that route and make a whole tesselated ocean under the map


----------



## erocker (Nov 23, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> this wasnt made by Crytek. And it seems that tesselation is only on the right things. It looks great and works well. I doubt Rocksteady would go that route and make a whole tesselated ocean under the map



Lol, we'll see.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> Lol, we'll see.



only part ive seen tesselation used so far was when i was down in this chimney of a building finding a way in to the building. oh and on Cat Women.


----------



## John Doe (Nov 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Seems locked to 60FPS max, too.



Unreal 3 engine so you have to disable smoothFPS or put a higher number from the config file,

SS'es look nice BTW, reminds me of the old one. Will be buying this once I'm done with the other things.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 24, 2011)

wow this game is great, it has side missions. Im definitely going to get my play time in this game!!!


----------



## Abe504 (Nov 24, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> wow this game is great, it has side missions. Im definitely going to get my play time in this game!!!



yea i have been playing it non stop. Just an Amazing game so far, glad i waited for the pc version. Rocksteady really need to be the official super hero game developers, just a really polished game.


----------



## erocker (Nov 24, 2011)

If anyone else is running a dedicated PhysX card with an AMD card here's what to do:

With AMD card and drivers already installed and ready to go, install the Nvidia card and the latest WHQL drivers.

Install Nvidia PhysX software: 9.11.0621 http://downloads.guru3d.com/nVIDIA-PhysX-System-Software-9.11.0621-download-2762.html

Run the 1.05ff PhysX mod: http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/17706-hybrid-physx-mod-v1-03-v1-05ff.html

You may have to remove the file PhysxDevice.dll from Batman-2 - Arkham City\Binaries\Win32


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 24, 2011)

Abe504 said:


> yea i have been playing it non stop. Just an Amazing game so far, glad i waited for the pc version. Rocksteady really need to be the official super hero game developers, just a really polished game.



i wouldnt go that far. theres some issues with DX11, but other then that. Solid game. LOVE IT!


----------



## erocker (Nov 24, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> i wouldnt go that far. theres some issues with DX11, but other then that. Solid game. LOVE IT!



Yes, the problem with DX11 and this game is that when it's loading textures. That's when the massive drop happens. If that drop was fixed it almost seems as if DX11 will have just as good FPS as DX9.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 24, 2011)

erocker said:


> Yes, the problem with DX11 and this game is that when it's loading textures. That's when the massive drop happens. If that drop was fixed it almost seems as if DX11 will have just as good FPS as DX9.



theres an update coming in a few weeks i presume, so lets hope it all works out. Whats your opinion on the tesselation now that youve played it??


----------



## erocker (Nov 24, 2011)

It's.. okay? Not much to say about it I guess.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 24, 2011)

which costumes or bonus content does the PC version have?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 24, 2011)

erocker said:


> It's.. okay? Not much to say about it I guess.





Youll notice it a lot when you get down into the chimney at the beginning of the game



BumbleBee said:


> which costumes or bonus content does the PC version have?



oh shit i forgot about the costumes


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 24, 2011)

the pre-order bonus content was ridiculous.

http://www.giantbomb.com/news/batma...ke-some-terrible-labyrinthine-nightmare/3567/

it doesn't stop there..

if you bought Green Lantern on Blu-ray at Best Buy you received a code for Nightwing but no maps. 

if you bought a can of NOS Energy Drink you could redeem a code for Batman Beyond.

so i'm wondering how the PC handled it.


----------



## Recus (Nov 24, 2011)

http://community.batmanarkhamcity.com/forums/showthread.php/10585-PC-DirectX-11-Issues-Please-Read
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5149/batman-arkham-city-new-villain-dx11-man-on-pcs


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 24, 2011)

erocker said:


> If anyone else is running a dedicated PhysX card with an AMD card here's what to do:
> 
> With AMD card and drivers already installed and ready to go, install the Nvidia card and the latest WHQL drivers.
> 
> ...



There is new Physx Software engine available as of 11/10/2011, 9.11.1107


----------



## keling (Nov 24, 2011)

I am currently using an AMD HD5850 in my PC. I also have a Gigabyte 8500GT 512mb lying around in my cupboard. Will that be sufficient enough to be used as a dedicated PhysX  card alongside the 5850? It's just a backup card but I am itching to try something new.


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 24, 2011)

Unfortunately that will not work for a dedicated physx card.  The recommended minimum is a GT 240/430 due to the 96 shaders.


----------



## keling (Nov 24, 2011)

Hmm...ok then...not much loss though. Back in the cupboard then, 8500GT.


----------



## erocker (Nov 24, 2011)

kenkickr said:


> There is new Physx Software engine available as of 11/10/2011, 9.11.1107



Yes, it doesn't work (blocks being able to use hybrid PhysX). That's why I linked to the other PhysX software.


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 24, 2011)

If anyone is interested I was able to get my max framerate to hit 87 by going to *<User Profile>/My Documents/WB Games/BAC/BmGame/Config/UserEngine* , open with Notepad, and editing the line *UseVsync=True* to False.







Also, in the same file edit *AllowD3D10=False* to True and *AllowD3D11=True* to False.  Huge FPS bump


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks alot, Kenkickr. Plays well, looks good, no stutter, good FPS!!!


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 25, 2011)

I'll be interested to see what it's like when I get my GT 440...Monday


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 25, 2011)

ill play with the stutter in DX11 i like the tesselation haha! Patch should be coming out in a few weeks


----------



## theubersmurf (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm not the biggest fan of TWIMTBP, but I don't think the developers want to step in the same dookie they stepped in after AA was released (No pun intended). 

I think they need to do some _REAL_ optimization, and not just troubleshoot an automated port, which is what I think they did. The game does need some real optimization, but I don't think it's discriminatory against ATI gpu users, it's just that they have more optimization to do in general. invidiaintelftw is running an invidia gpu and having similar framerate drops, hopefully they get the mess ironed out for everyone.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 25, 2011)

theubersmurf said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of TWIMTBP, but I don't think the developers want to step in the same dookie they stepped in after AA was released (No pun intended).
> 
> I think they need to do some _REAL_ optimization, and not just troubleshoot an automated port, which is what I think they did. The game does need some real optimization, but I don't think it's discriminatory against ATI gpu users, it's just that they have more optimization to do in general. invidiaintelftw is running an invidia gpu and having similar framerate drops, hopefully they get the mess ironed out for everyone.



its because DX11 is kind of broken, but they said theres a patch coming in a few weeks. They knew about it apparently when the game released


----------



## erocker (Nov 25, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> its because DX11 is kind of broken, but they said theres a patch coming in a few weeks. They knew about it apparently when the game released



Bullshit. If this were the case they would of said something before or at release. Honestly, I barely notice a difference between DX11 and DX10 or 9 in this game. They all look great. It doesn't make much sense to play in DX11 mode atm. Stuttering > DX11 features.


----------



## John Doe (Nov 25, 2011)

theubersmurf said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of TWIMTBP, but I don't think the developers want to step in the same dookie they stepped in after AA was released (No pun intended).
> 
> I think they need to do some _REAL_ optimization, and not just troubleshoot an automated port, which is what I think they did. The game does need some real optimization, but I don't think it's discriminatory against ATI gpu users, it's just that they have more optimization to do in general. invidiaintelftw is running an invidia gpu and having similar framerate drops, hopefully they get the mess ironed out for everyone.



There's no discrimination against AMD GPU's. If AMD couldn't step in with the developers (like in Arkham), that's their fault for being uncommunicative towards them. Yes, you have to pay to do it. And nVidia does, AMD doesn't. Why not blame AMD for not caring about their software then? See? Twist and shape how you see it fit.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 25, 2011)

erocker said:


> Bullshit. If this were the case they would of said something before or at release. Honestly, I barely notice a difference between DX11 and DX10 or 9 in this game. They all look great. It doesn't make much sense to play in DX11 mode atm. Stuttering > DX11 features.



rocksteady said the day it came out the DX11 was having issues


----------



## theubersmurf (Nov 25, 2011)

John Doe said:


> There's no discrimination against AMD GPU's. If AMD couldn't step in with the developers (like in Arkham), that's their fault for being uncommunicative towards them. Yes, you have to pay to do it. And nVidia does, AMD doesn't. Why not blame AMD for not caring about their software then? See? Twist and shape how you see it fit.


I don't think you read my post.


----------



## John Doe (Nov 25, 2011)

theubersmurf said:


> I don't think you read my post.



I did in fact. You shouldn't have started with "TWIMTBP FTL DOWN with nVidia!". This thread has nothing to do with TWIMTBP. If you're unhappy with your software support, seek AMD Game forums. If not, don't crap the thread with your irrational love of AMD and irrational hate of nVidia.


----------



## theubersmurf (Nov 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Actually, I'll jsut step out and say that the "TWIMTBP" programm is i nfull effect, and for this Batman game, like it's predecessor, "TWIMTBP" is on nVidia cards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





John Doe said:


> I did in fact. You shouldn't have started with "TWIMTBP FTL DOWN with nVidia!". This thread has nothing to do with TWIMTBP. If you're unhappy with your software support, seek AMD Game forums. If not, don't crap the thread with your irrational love of AMD and irrational hate of nVidia.


Well then you missed the context because it wasn't an invidia bashing comment. Re-read it and see if you can pick up on some of the cues.


----------



## John Doe (Nov 26, 2011)

theubersmurf said:


> Well then you missed the context because it wasn't an invidia bashing comment. Re-read it and see if you can pick up on some of the cues.



You don't need to put an "i" before each. So you're blaming that "dookie" for Dave's post? No, his post doesn't have anything to do with yours either. Also, you're blaming nVidia for developer's console port, which has NOTHING to do with. Not one thing at all. If there's anyone to blame, it's AMD for their drivers. Period. nVidia fixed theirs with direct support from the developer. What did AMD do? Nothing. This AMD nonsense on here is pathetic.


----------



## theubersmurf (Nov 26, 2011)

John Doe said:


> You don't need to put an "i" before each. So you're blaming that "dookie" for Dave's post? No, his post doesn't have anything to do with yours either. Also, you're blaming nVidia for developer's console port, which has NOTHING to do with. Not one thing at all. If there's anyone to blame, it's AMD for their drivers. Period. nVidia fixed theirs with direct support from the developer. What did AMD do? Nothing. This AMD nonsense on here is pathetic.


I quoted the post I was replying to, you can add whatever belief you want to your interpretation, but that doesn't make it reality. I'm not blaming invidia for anything, I'm blaming the devs for making a console port. re-read my post.


----------



## John Doe (Nov 26, 2011)

theubersmurf said:


> I quoted the post I was replying to, you can add whatever belief you want to your interpretation, but that doesn't make it reality. I'm not blaming invidia for anything, I'm blaming the devs for making a console port. re-read my post.



No, you aren't. You want to let those clues slid through. Brand fanboyism is stupid. Especially one towards an inferior brand. Look, if you're going to blame anyone for a console port, blame yourself because the majority of games today are. You'd have to be silly to blame someone for making a console port at this time and date.  Because that's where the cash cows are at. Further, Batman was a well done port. As for nVidia, I'm repeating, they made the needed in-game profiles, AMD did not. It was their own fault from an objective standpoint.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 26, 2011)

theubersmurf said:


> I quoted the post I was replying to, you can add whatever belief you want to your interpretation, but that doesn't make it reality. I'm not blaming invidia for anything, I'm blaming the devs for making a console port. re-read my post.



Console port console port console port. at this point, why are we all surprised that we get console ports?? the Game yes was a port; however, they added things PC exclusive to it. DX11, Tesselation, and PhysX.


----------



## theubersmurf (Nov 26, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Console port console port console port. at this point, why are we all surprised that we get console ports?? the Game yes was a port; however, they added things PC exclusive to it. DX11, Tesselation, and PhysX.


It's not that it is a console port, so much as it is badly optimized. For either brand of gpu (and doe, if you read my original post you'll see I say this explicitly). I've played console ports that work well, and others that do not. At 16gigs to download, this game went through an automated process that allowed it to run on an x86 processor. And it shows in the performance. It seems like they dealt with the show stoppers, but did not do any a lot/any real optimization. It's clear the reason the game was a month late for PC was they were crunching on fixing show stopping bugs...It's not really the gpu makers responsibility to make fixes in order to get a game to be playable, It's the game maker. The gpu makers do tune their drivers for their customers, and it is a service I'm glad they do, but really if the game devs don't want to alienate half the customers out there, it's their job to make sure it runs on the hardware they say it's going to run on.

I think an argument can be made that the gpu makers and the writers of their drivers are in part intertwined in the process of making the game run, since they're doubtlessly consulted by the game devs in order to get the game running, or at least they should be, but ultimately it falls on the game makers to get a functioning-as-advertised piece of software out the door.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 26, 2011)

theubersmurf said:


> It's not that it is a console port, so much as it is badly optimized. For either brand of gpu (and doe, if you read my original post you'll see I say this explicitly). I've played console ports that work well, and others that do not. At 16gigs to download, this game went through an automated process that allowed it to run on an x86 processor. And it shows in the performance. It seems like they dealt with the show stoppers, but did not do any a lot/any real optimization. It's clear the reason the game was a month late for PC was they were crunching on fixing show stopping bugs...It's not really the gpu makers responsibility to make fixes in order to get a game to be playable, It's the game maker. The gpu makers do tune their drivers for their customers, and it is a service I'm glad they do, but really if the game devs don't want to alienate half the customers out there, it's their job to make sure it runs on the hardware they say it's going to run on.
> 
> I think an argument can be made that the gpu makers and the writers of their drivers are in part intertwined in the process of making the game run, since they're doubtlessly consulted by the game devs in order to get the game running, or at least they should be, but ultimately it falls on the game makers to get a functioning-as-advertised piece of software out the door.



yeah i know what your saying. Nvidia and AMD have yet to release new drivers for this game


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Nov 26, 2011)

so far i got the nightwing and robin dlc along with the earth one dlc.  Love the nightwing dlc,   the extra challenge maps are awesome.   I cant wait for the rest of the skins and maps to be released.

I think im still using the older physx drivers but they are working just fine.  

Still running 5850 with a 9800gt for physx.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 26, 2011)

Patch Confirmation

http://www.joystiq.com/2011/11/25/batman-arkham-city-pc-performance-issues-linked-to-dx11-patch/


----------



## theubersmurf (Nov 26, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Patch Confirmation
> 
> http://www.joystiq.com/2011/11/25/batman-arkham-city-pc-performance-issues-linked-to-dx11-patch/


Wish they'd included an eta for this one, AC is already more than a month late by my watch.


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm not playing the game yet til they release a DX 11 patch but thought I'd show some hybrid physx(set at max) stuff enabling DX 10 if anyone is interested:

My UserEngine file configuration to enable DX10:






Some pictures showing the max physx effects with a Asus Silence GT440:


----------



## erocker (Nov 30, 2011)

kenkickr said:


> I'm not playing the game yet til they release a DX 11 patch but thought I'd show some hybrid physx(set at max) stuff enabling DX 10 if anyone is interested:
> 
> My UserEngine file configuration to enable DX10:
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn22/kenkickr/BACDX10.png
> ...



Going by your FPS, hardware physX isn't working.


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 30, 2011)

It was no where near as stuttery the first time I put the Asus card in and didn't remove the physxdevice.dll but I'll mess with it some more and see if I am running CPU physx.  Also, this is DX10, MSAA @ 4x and all over settings enabled, besides vsync, @ 1920x1080.


----------



## erocker (Nov 30, 2011)

Make sure you're using Nvidia PhysX software: 9.11.0621

The newer version breaks hybrid PhysX.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Nov 30, 2011)

isnt this in 3d as well?


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh believe, I know.  :shadedshu


----------



## John Doe (Nov 30, 2011)

kenkickr said:


> It was no where near as stuttery the first time I put the Asus card in and didn't remove the physxdevice.dll but I'll mess with it some more and see if I am running CPU physx.*  Also, this is DX10, MSAA @ 4x and all over settings enabled, besides vsync, @ 1920x1080.*



Looking at the bench results I think you may need more GPU power. If it was CPU doing PhysX, you'd have been getting 10 FPS abouts.

Which card are you running for PhysX?


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 30, 2011)

Asus Silence GT440.


----------



## erocker (Nov 30, 2011)

John Doe said:


> If it was CPU doing PhysX, you'd have been getting 10 FPS abouts.



No. I've already gone through this. A 1ghz 5870 is plenty for Batman and his results are accurate with his CPU doing the PhysX. The PhysX card is a bit on the weak side but should suffice and definitely show better results. Ken, have you checked to see what kind of GPU utilization you are getting with the 440?

Check this post: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2465349&postcount=26

You will most likely need to delete/rename physxdevice.dll as well.


----------



## John Doe (Nov 30, 2011)

erocker said:


> No. I've already gone through this. A 1ghz 5870 is plenty for Batman and his results are accurate with his CPU doing the PhysX. The PhysX card is a bit on the weak side but should suffice and definitely show better results. Ken, have you checked to see what kind of GPU utilization you are getting with the 440?
> 
> Check this post: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2465349&postcount=26
> 
> You will most likely need to delete/rename physxdevice.dll as well.



I'm not saying a 5870 isn't enough for Batman. He maxed out everything so I just gave out on idea. A GT440 is sufficient for PhysX, and CPU can't get 78 FPS while trying to run PhysX. Ran a PhysX test on CPU? nVidia/Ageia wrote it so a CPU can't render it properly. At 10-20 FPS. You need a dedicated card to get those kinda frames.


----------



## erocker (Nov 30, 2011)

John Doe said:


> You need a dedicated card to get those kinda frames.



Not with this game. I tested using my 8150 with two "cores" disabled and got right about the same results. Once the PhysX card actually worked my FPS bottomed out at around 30. It's true. For some reason (perhaps it's just the updates with the PhysX software) Batman AC PhysX works better on the CPU than Batman AA did. Do you have experience with this game and hybrid PhysX? You're theory is sound, but it doesn't equate to this particular situation.


----------



## John Doe (Nov 30, 2011)

So CPU got higher frames than a PhysX card? Yeah, something is wrong. I think the PhysX set needs to be updated for this game then.


----------



## erocker (Nov 30, 2011)

John Doe said:


> So CPU got higher frames than a PhysX card? Yeah, something is wrong. I think the PhysX set needs to be updated for this game then.



No. A PhysX card will yeild in higher framerates with PhysX on.. if it's working. I already posted what was wrong and what is needed to correct it.


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 30, 2011)

erocker said:


> No. I've already gone through this. A 1ghz 5870 is plenty for Batman and his results are accurate with his CPU doing the PhysX. The PhysX card is a bit on the weak side but should suffice and definitely show better results. Ken, have you checked to see what kind of GPU utilization you are getting with the 440?
> 
> Check this post: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2465349&postcount=26
> 
> You will most likely need to delete/rename physxdevice.dll as well.



I did the whole rename then delete which resulted in my system BSODing with a nvlddmkm.sys msg each time which Cryostasis would do as well.  Funny because Furmark 1.4.0 showed I was running GPU Physx when testing and I was able to do the Mars Benchmark test(You can easily tell when your in CPU or GPU Physx).  After I gave up for the night I tried some stuff last night and all of a sudden BAC wasn't BSODing each time I loaded.  I'll look some more maybe tonight but definitely tomorrow.

Note: I did install the beta 290 drivers w/ physx software 9.11.0621 due to the constant BSOD's I was getting.


----------



## alexsubri (Dec 1, 2011)

Here are my Videos..I will be releasing more soon...Yes the Directx 11 is a bit messed up on mine. But, I am fortunate enough to have minimal FPS stutter (I usually get around 30-35FPS outside) and (40-60 FPS inside). I have Direcx11 max and HBOA effects added. It does look beautiful I might add! The water effects look gorgeous as the mist and snow is having real-time affects off the harbors. Nice touch! 









[yt]kW-R8JAtMfU[/yt]

I am using latest ATI Drivers (WHQL) and CAP4


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 1, 2011)

Removed the 440, uninstalled all Nvidia, cleaned with Driver Sweeper/Driver Cleaner/CCleaner in Safe Mode, pu card back in, and installed the "recommended" beta 285.79 drivers.   Right back to the BSOD issue when trying to launch, yet Fluidmark shows my hybrid physx are working.  I think I'll give up on this game til I replace my board cause I have other games that play just fine.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 2, 2011)

That or buy an nvidia card as your primary. Im sensing those physx hack stuff are cumbersome and awkwardly implemented on top of an already complicated phsyx driver


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 3, 2011)

I did a test install and physx worked fine, avg 43 fps using DX9 settings and EVGA Precision was showing my 440 usage avg 45%.  Now I'll worry about redoing my system after Rocksteady fixes the DX11 issues and stuttering, I have Battlefield 3 to play til then.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 3, 2011)

just beat the game. awesome! Slight cliff hanger though. Not sure if there could be another game.


----------



## alexsubri (Dec 4, 2011)

*Alert:

New Leaked Patch to Fix Directx 11 ! *

http://download.xbox.com/content/57520fa0/tu10000083_10000183.cab

http://www.mediafire.com/?4z1dsj5finkp9u0


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 4, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> *Alert:
> 
> New Leaked Patch to Fix Directx 11 ! *
> 
> ...



I don't think thatll work for people who have it on steam, will it?


----------



## alexsubri (Dec 4, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I don't think thatll work for people who have it on steam, will it?



I'm not sure, I was reading that it may cause Xbox Live to go offline. However, I don't have the STEAM verison. I have the retail version off of Origin.


----------



## helloWorld (Dec 7, 2011)

If we purchased the DVD version of the game and installed it, is there anyway to play the game without the damn DVD having to be in the computer? It is really annoying, especially since this is the first game I have played in a while that has required the DVD to be present.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 7, 2011)

find a no cd crack.  im sure there is one out there.  Ive had to do that with a few games now since i no longer use a cd drive in my rig.


----------



## theubersmurf (Dec 7, 2011)

patch released on steam this morning...

http://store.steampowered.com/news

Release notes:
We have just released a patch for Batman: Arkham City PC that provides fixes a variety of DX 11 issues, as well as fixes for a few other non-DX 11 related issues. The DX 11 fixes will apply for the majority of players, however, some specific Steam users will experience issues when running under DX 11. 
With this latest patch, Steam users with the following Windows Operation Systems should avoid running the game under DX 11 until further notice: 
- Windows Vista 32 bit
- Windows 7 32 bit
Users running Windows 7 32 bit or Windows Vista 32 bit should ONLY use DX 9 settings until a future patch that addresses this specific issue is released. We are actively working to address the remaining issue tied to DX 11 for users running 32 bit versions of Windows Vista or Windows 7. 
Major fixes that this patch addresses are listed below. 
- Performance / hitching issues have been greatly improved for running in DX 11.
- An issue with players running out of Video Memory or encountering a Rendering Thread Exceptions has been address. This was primarily affecting 32-bit Operating Systems.
- A progression block after defeating Ra’s Al Ghul has been fixed. This was issue occurred primarily on lower end computer setups and described as Batman not readying his Reverse Batarang.
- A crash that occurred when scrolling between the Character Bios and Arkham City Stories has been fixed.
- A crash that occurred when selecting “Press Start” immediately when available at the Title Screen has been fixed. The issue was described as crashing/hard locking around the DLC (Downloadable Content) check.
Thank you all for your patience.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 7, 2011)

theubersmurf said:


> patch released on steam this morning...
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/news
> 
> ...



Beat me too it. I was just about to post that. Thanks.

About to run the benchmark in DX11 to see if it really improved it. My Minimum FPS was 1 before. Now lets see.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 7, 2011)

helloWorld said:


> If we purchased the DVD version of the game and installed it, is there anyway to play the game without the damn DVD having to be in the computer? It is really annoying, especially since this is the first game I have played in a while that has required the DVD to be present.



If you pruchase a DVD version of the game, just activate it through steam. You won't need the disc anymore. Or just buy it on steam.

Benchmarks Results: Minimum FPS is now 14. It feels much smoother now. awesome, not i can start doing side mission stuff since i already beat the game.


----------



## theubersmurf (Dec 7, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Beat me too it. I was just about to post that. Thanks.
> 
> About to run the benchmark in DX11 to see if it really improved it. My Minimum FPS was 1 before. Now lets see.


I was playing L4D at the time. Late night last night. Did you get significant improvements in framerates w/DX11 enabled? My 6850, which is the low end of the recommended specs, went from being a slideshow to something that allowed me to understand the action some. I didn't actually bench it or run fraps, but at a guess 15-20fps? something in that neighborhood I suspect. I have DX10 enabled, and the hit from that is pretty minimal. They still have work to do IMO, including removing securom, I don't see why companies do this. Steam's DRM method is sufficient for most purposes it seems.


----------



## r9 (Dec 13, 2011)

I just finish it and what can a say, it is one of the best games I have ever played. Story, graphics, gameplay it is all there.


----------



## Kwod (Dec 27, 2011)

r9 said:


> I just finish it and what can a say, it is one of the best games I have ever played. Story, *graphics*, gameplay it is all there.



Better GFX than AA?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 27, 2011)

Better indeed.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 27, 2011)

Is this game 5 dollars yet?



kenkickr said:


> Removed the 440, uninstalled all Nvidia, cleaned with Driver Sweeper/Driver Cleaner/CCleaner in Safe Mode, pu card back in, and installed the "recommended" beta 285.79 drivers.   Right back to the BSOD issue when trying to launch, yet Fluidmark shows my hybrid physx are working.  I think I'll give up on this game til I replace my board cause I have other games that play just fine.



Knowing NVIDIA they probably paid the developer to bomb systems running the hack.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 27, 2011)

Post this also in games deals but here it is:

http://www.greenmangaming.co.uk/game...n-arkham-city/

use as voucher: 

JOLLY-BRUCE-WAYNE - Grab Batman: Arkham City for a massive 60% off! (Valid from 1600 GMT 26th December until 1600 GMT 27th December)

Hurry up! Got it yesterday, checkout 17,75$


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 7, 2012)

erocker said:


> If anyone else is running a dedicated PhysX card with an AMD card here's what to do:
> 
> With AMD card and drivers already installed and ready to go, install the Nvidia card and the latest WHQL drivers.
> 
> ...



absolutely bob on bro im no stranger to physx hybrid but i install latest betas and had physx working in fluidmark but not batman ,used whql drivers inc physx and alls well my minimum fps has shot from 2 to 14(it is a gt240 ) ingame plays well now tho i do expect some slowdown later   cheers it was aggravating the hell out of me ,i was gona pull the physx card


----------



## purecain (Jan 14, 2012)

havnt read the thread fully so i apologise if i'm just telling you how to suck eggs.

but i noticed that by having the tessellation set lower in ccc i gained 20fps@min.....

game runs smooth as butter now maxed out...


----------



## Kingsley (Jan 18, 2012)

The idea of this game is very much amazing and this game is really enjoyable specially the fight of the and the flying of the batman is amazing.I love this game. 

Strategy Games


----------



## DZZRtt (Jan 22, 2012)

The game itself amazing. But i'm getting perfomance drops. While i'm roaming the city i get only 28-37 sometimes  higher. But bat swarm realy laggy it brings  fps drop down to 10-12 (1920*1080, DX11, tess normal) Is it ok?


----------



## SaiZo (Jan 22, 2012)

I never played the other Batman game, but I'm loving this one! The detective mode, grapple, all the toys.. Mixed up with great graphics!

Just a better graphics card perhaps..


----------



## erocker (Jan 22, 2012)

DZZRtt said:


> The game itself amazing. But i'm getting perfomance drops. While i'm roaming the city i get only 28-37 sometimes  higher. But bat swarm realy laggy it brings  fps drop down to 10-12 (1920*1080, DX11, tess normal) Is it ok?



Yeah, it sounds right. This game is GPU hungry in DX11 mode. You might want to try setting your tesselation setting lower in CCC as it might help.


----------



## DZZRtt (Jan 23, 2012)

erocker said:


> Yeah, it sounds right. This game is GPU hungry in DX11 mode. You might want to try setting your tesselation setting lower in CCC as it might help.


Hm turnig it off, both game and CCC does nothing to improve performance. Strange. Could it be fx-8120 bottlenecking?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 23, 2012)

Don't think so. But are you running physX? I think if you don't have an NV card and select physx it will run on the CPU which is not a good idea.


----------

